# Can Soundtraxx sierra F3 boards still be found?



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi
I run DC. 

I have quite a selection of sound boards in my locos (Phoenix 97, 2K2, QSI, PH hobbies (1), LGB modules and Sierra). I want to put another F3 board in my second F3 A/B consist which runs with the other A/B set. The board already fitted to he first set is a soundtraxx sirra and I would like to match it in the other A/B set. I am in UK and finding a sieera board is like finding hen's teeth. Is there any outlet that still has stock of the old Sierra boards let alone an F3 one? Is there a member out there with aboard that they would like to shift?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You might call Dave Goodson at Northwest Remote Control Systems (425) 823-3507. It's been a couple of years but he had some Sierra boards. It's possible that he might still have an F3 sound module. No promises though.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I will give him a call


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

You might also call Roy Ogle at Roy's Trains. Last time I was in his store he had some of the old Sierra sound systems. 

Roy's Trains & Things 
352 Pollasky Ave. 
Clovis, CA 93612 
(559) 325-0102 
[email protected] 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It has been a year or more since I last did it but Soundtraxx was still replacing the sound chip in their Sierra boards for about $10 so if you have a diesel sound board you may be able to have them change the sound for you.

http://www.soundtraxx.com/

Since you are in the UK that might complicate the shipping but it may be worth contacting them.

Jerry


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks to you TJ and Jerry. Unfortunately I do not have a spare diesel board otherwise that would be a good call. I will try Roys and just hope that there is one for a good price as shipping and import taxes (about 24%) will jack up the cost by quite a bit!
The search carries on............


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Star Hobby in Maryland have a drawer full of old Soundtraxx stuff. I got one of the 'kits' for decoupling the sound triggers and running off battery - they may have a complete F3 board. 
01-410-349-4290.

My pal Rog sold me one or two as he has swapped them for Phoenix. He may have one left - I'll email him.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Pete that is good info. I will give them a call. Also kind of you to find out if your friend might have one 

I phoned them and they have none left but it was worth a try.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi TJ
I contacted Roy. Unfortunatley he only has an RS3 board boxed . Soundtraxx maybe able to rechip the diesel board but the tech guy is on vacation this week. Perhaps the cost will just be too much with the cost of the board and the possible cost of the rechip.....anyway I will know next week.....


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

> I contacted Roy. Unfortunatley he only has an RS3 board boxed 

Sorry that Roy didn't have what you wanted. I thought he had a stack of boards but it's been a while since I was in his store. A water pipe burst in the offices above his store and flooded the place over a weekend. Shop was closed for a few weeks as I remember. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

